# Maltese Coat and Ears



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

I’m very Green to the Maltese breed. I have a 13 month? old male. What is the difference between silky and cottony coats? How can I tell which type mine has?
Second, his ears fold back like a Cheweenie. Is this uncommon in the bred? All the Maltese that I’ve seen before or in pictures the ears lay flat. I know some breeds like Jack Russells, Collies and Shelties have erect ears that tip over at the top and there are weights and tapes sometimes used to achieve this look. Is this done with Maltese as well? If not does anyone have experience with breeds where the ears need weights or taping? Does anyone have suggestions?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

All maltese usually have ears that hang down normally. I don't think I would ever attempt to change the shape of how the ears lie. Because Lisi has one entire ear flap that is missing & the tip of the other, (due to vasculitis & vaccinosis) so I just keep her in pigtails & short ears so it distracts from her looks! Most people just think she is groomed that way to look cute!


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks for your advice. When he’s relaxed and he doesn’t know I’m watching him, his ears will lay flat like they should. I’m hoping when the hair on his ears grows out to a traditional length (ears were completely shaved do to matting) that the weight will help to keep them flat. Like I’ve said before he’s not a good quality as for as his conformation goes but he makes up for it in his disposition.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks for your advice. When he’s relaxed and he doesn’t know I’m watching him, his ears will lay flat like they should. I’m hoping when the hair on his ears grows out to a traditional length (ears were completely shaved do to matting) that the weight will help to keep them flat. Like I’ve said before he’s not a good quality as far as his conformation goes but he makes up for it in his disposition.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

I managed to get a new picture of Jeep with one ear flat. I enlarged it, so it’s a little blurry. It’s now my profile picture.


----------

